# Most Epic Videogame Character Fight?



## Hierientzal (Dec 31, 2009)

I was thinking Crono (Chrono Trigger) VS Link (Legend of Zelda)... it would last a while considering they are main characters, magic users, and swordsmen.

What pair do you think would make a long and dramatic battle? 1-on-1 only.


----------



## quayza (Dec 31, 2009)

Kratos from God of war and Nighmare from soul caliber 4.


----------



## Hierientzal (Dec 31, 2009)

XD I have both of them on my PSP vsersion of soul calibur.
I am gonna try that match now.


----------



## quayza (Dec 31, 2009)

Someone needs to make like an animated film with these two trying to kill each other. That would be cool.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 31, 2009)

Samus vs Megaman
a metroid vs a headcrab
the chick from The Guardian Legend vs any Transformers character


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 31, 2009)

Master Chief vs Marcus Phoenix. =/

No, actually, not really.


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 31, 2009)

Duke Nukem vs the Doom guy.

Gordon Freeman vs Master Chief (This has been debated countless forums)

Duke Nukem Vs Lara Croft (A small thing I remembered ever since I played Time to Kill and noticed the gameplay between the two was similar)

Kyle Katarn vs... Chuck Norris (Not a game character I know, but too badass a battle to comprehend).


----------



## Tycho (Dec 31, 2009)

Vault Dweller versus Todd Howard.

BE AFRAID, TODD.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 31, 2009)

The Prince of Persia (Sands of Time) vs. Lara Croft.


----------



## xcliber (Dec 31, 2009)

I second the "metroid vs. headcrab" match!

Crash Bandicoot vs. Mario

Solid Snake vs Gordon Freeman

Coach vs. Louis


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 31, 2009)

Another one:
The Assasin's Creed guy (Altair or Ezio. Take your pick.) vs Snake.


----------



## Skittle (Dec 31, 2009)

my penis vs your mom.

No seriously. Voldo from Soul Calibur vs Zappa from Guilty Gear


----------



## eksabulus (Dec 31, 2009)

skittle said:


> my penis vs your mom.
> 
> No seriously. Voldo from Soul Calibur vs Zappa from Guilty Gear



I think that'll be a very very wicked battle.





> The Assasin's Creed guy (Altair or Ezio. Take your pick.) vs Snake.



That's like saying a sword vs. a gun. 


For what it's worth, I'd say Alex Mercer (Prototype) vs. Solid Snake. C'mon, rampant eternally mutating entity versus the man with the utility belt with every gun for every situation.

oh yeah. xD


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 31, 2009)

Team Star Wolf vs. the Outlaw Star

Oh yeah.

Star Fox vs. the McDougal Brothers sound good as well.

Edit: Just realized I forgot to stick with video games. My bad. >_<


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 31, 2009)

Garou Terry Vs. Fatal Fury Terry Vs. DQVI Terry Vs. DQM Shota Terry.


----------



## Hierientzal (Dec 31, 2009)

Cortana VS a random custom robo?
Black Mage VS Magus!
Zero VS Master Chief


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 1, 2010)

eksabulus said:


> That's like saying a sword vs. a gun.


Nah. It's more of who has the best stealth and can sneak up on people the best.

Head on Snake would always win, due to firepower. Always.
But someone with just a knife could take someone with a gun on, providing they were able to sneak up behind and deliver a jugular swipe or a stab to the gut.


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 1, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Nah. It's more of who has the best stealth and can sneak up on people the best.
> 
> Head on Snake would always win, due to firepower. Always.
> But someone with just a knife could take someone with a gun on, providing they were able to sneak up behind and deliver a jugular swipe or a stab to the gut.



You know that saying "Never bring a knife to a gunfight" still stands.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 1, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> You know that saying "Never bring a knife to a gunfight" still stands.


Straight head on, 
again, yes.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 1, 2010)

The Bonne family from Megaman Legends vs. the Blue Rogues from Skies Of Arcadia. Epic airship battles FTW!


----------



## Kajet (Jan 1, 2010)

I got one, Hiro Miyamoto of Daikatana vs Master Chief, see if you can spot the theme there too.


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 1, 2010)

Kajet said:


> I got one, Hiro Miyamoto of Daikatana vs Master Chief, see if you can spot the theme there too.



Both from shitty games I take it?


----------



## Gonebatty (Jan 1, 2010)

An armored core vs a metal gear REX. might be interesting.


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 1, 2010)

Characters from final fantasy vs. Characters from Dead or Alive 

Its called dead fantasy its a at the moment a 5 video series
Dead Fantasy 1
Dead Fantasy 2
Dead Fantasy 3
Dead Fantasy 4
Dead Fantasy 5


----------



## Kajet (Jan 1, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> Both from shitty games I take it?



I was thinking more of absurdly over-hyped.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 1, 2010)

Sam Fisher vs Solid Snake? (Has only played one of those game series, so he doesn't really know if that would work) 

Louis vs Coach?
Bill vs Ellis?
Francis vs Nick?
Zoey vs Rochelle?


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 1, 2010)

Mii vs Avatar (friendly fight only, none of that fanboyish bullshit)


----------



## Seas (Jan 1, 2010)

Jon Irenicus vs. Ravel
Sarah Kerrigan vs. Andariel
Liberty Prime vs. Atlas battlemech


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 1, 2010)

Ratchet vs jak.
Crash bandicoot vs spyro.
(not really videogame related but...)
Ynnead and phoneix lords vs slaanesh.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 1, 2010)

Samus Aran (Metroid series) vs Master Chief. (Samus would win, of course.)


----------



## Attaman (Jan 1, 2010)

Fargoth v Noober.


----------



## Kajet (Jan 1, 2010)

The original Doom marine vs Quake 2 grunt


----------



## Silvwolf (Jan 1, 2010)

Demon of Elru (Xenogears) vs. White Glint (Armored Core for Answer)


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 1, 2010)

Ratchet and Clank vs. Jak and Daxter

Krystal vs. Sly Cooper


----------



## Tycho (Jan 1, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Ratchet and Clank vs. Jak and Daxter



RYNO = Bye-bye elfboy and weasel.



Captain Spyro said:


> Krystal vs. Sly Cooper



Shitty pornographic fanfic premise ahoy.



Attaman said:


> Fargoth v Noober.



Fargoth wins here, at least he'll actually try to hit you when you punch him.

HEYA
HEYA
HEYA
HEYA
Are you gonna throw rocks at me too?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 1, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Shitty pornographic fanfic premise ahoy.



Oh? I have an epic battle of lasers and close-misses on my mind. Who mentioned teh pornz?


----------



## quayza (Jan 1, 2010)

Cloud vs Ike.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 1, 2010)

Kajet said:


> The original Doom marine vs Quake 2 grunt



Packing a Berserker Pack or not?



Tycho said:


> Fargoth wins here, at least he'll actually try to hit you when you punch him.
> 
> HEYA
> HEYA
> ...


Ah, but he's going to be swinging for a long while...


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 1, 2010)

Albert Wesker vs Big Boss


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Albert Wesker vs Big Boss



Wesker is a pussy. Big Boss'd own him.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 1, 2010)

Kakuei Tanaka vs. Michael Jackson


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 1, 2010)

Tails vs. Luigi

Mewtwo vs. Ganondorf (if what I heard about Mewtwo's true power is correct)

The Angry Video Game Nerd vs. The Irate Gamer (I'm one of the few who follow both)


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 1, 2010)

SOAP vs Point Man 

Well... actually that's not fair. 

Captain Price vs Point Man 



Captain Spyro said:


> Krystal vs. Sly Cooper



This works better as a Rule 34. :V

$30 says it's been done.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 1, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Tails vs. Luigi *Tails*
> 
> Mewtwo vs. Ganondorf (if what I heard about Mewtwo's true power is correct) *Ganondorf*
> 
> The Angry Video Game Nerd vs. The Irate Gamer (I'm one of the few who follow both)*Nostalgia Critic*



Winners in bold.


----------



## Hierientzal (Jan 1, 2010)

Gwonam (Legend of Zelda) VS Prince of Persia


----------



## Gonebatty (Jan 1, 2010)

Sweet tooth (twisted metal) vs Molo (vigilante 8 ). My moneys on the clown.


----------



## Hierientzal (Jan 1, 2010)

Jill (Resident Evil) VS Tifa (FF7)


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 1, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Wesker is a pussy. Big Boss'd own him.


Wesker can fucking dodge bullets, dude.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Wesker can fucking dodge bullets, dude.



Who does he think he is, Neo?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 1, 2010)

Linebeck VS Daxter.

Let the name-calling begin!


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 1, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Who does he think he is, Neo?


Quite possibly, but more badass.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 1, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Who does he think he is, Neo?


 Resident Evil came out before The Matrix


so no :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 1, 2010)

T-Virus vs Green Flu.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Quite possibly, but more badass.



But Wesker was killed while Neo lived.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 1, 2010)

except he didnt

lol


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 1, 2010)

Holsety said:


> except he didnt
> 
> lol





Spoiler



In RE5, he was finally killed off permanently after being tossed into lava)


http://residentevil.wikia.com/Albert_Wesker


----------



## Holsety (Jan 1, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Neo lived.





> except he didnt
> 
> lol



this is fun :C


----------



## Attaman (Jan 1, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> But Wesker was killed while Neo lived.



I, personally, refuse to accept RE5 as canon.  It's like they went:

"We need to give Resident Evil a new start.  Who can we use as a villain that hasn't died yet?"

"Wesker, sir."

"Alright, we'll take Wesker.  Now, who can we have as our hero?"

"Chris?"

"Sure!  But, er... he does look a little on the puny side.  He's not too buff.  Can we stick him on 'roids?"

"More 'roids than you could imagine, sir."

"Excellent!  Now, what is Wesker's final monster form going to look li-"

"Wesker can't transform, sir."

"What?"

"Wesker, he can't transform.  His virus is stable."

"Damn, what about the T-Vi-"

"Would have already happened after the mansion incident, sir."

"Damn, Plaga-"

"Wouldn't give him anything he doesn't already have."

"Hm... what if... we combined the two of them..."


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 1, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I, personally, refuse to accept RE5 as canon.



Doesn't really matter what you or I think, RE was developed by Capcom and is therefore canon in the RE universe.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 1, 2010)

> "Damn, Plaga-"
> 
> "Wouldn't give him anything he doesn't already have."


I'm pretty sure a plaga would fuck him up, but they went the extra (unneeded) mile so they could be like

NEW VIRUS!!!!


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 1, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Doesn't really matter what you or I think, RE was developed by Capcom and is therefore canon in the RE universe.



Sequel rejection: If a part of a series sucks enough, the fanbase can reject it from the canon. 

http://www.loydl3.com/loydblog/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/matrix_revisited.png


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 1, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Sequel rejection: If a part of a series sucks enough, the fanbase can reject it from the canon.
> 
> http://www.loydl3.com/loydblog/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/matrix_revisited.png



See my previous answer. 

It's like Star Wars I, II and III. The fans don't like 'em, but they're still canon.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 1, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> See my previous answer.
> 
> It's like Star Wars I, II and III. The fans don't like 'em, but they're still canon.



It's not the story that sucks there so much as the execution...

...

that and Jar-Jar Binks. -.-



EDIT: Jar-Jar Binks vs a 50 cal. 

 Not exactly fair or video game related, but I would like to see it very much all the same.


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 2, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> The Angry Video Game Nerd vs. The Irate Gamer (I'm one of the few who follow both)



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WROtwUbU31k



Kajet said:


> The original Doom marine vs Quake 2 grunt



Why the Quake 2 grunt?


----------



## Kajet (Jan 2, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> Why the Quake 2 grunt?



Because the Quake 1 guy doesn't really have that many guns.

And I guess both of them are supposed to be space marines or something... Y'know before that was unimaginably overused cliche in FPS's


----------



## Tycho (Jan 2, 2010)

Kajet said:


> Because the Quake 1 guy doesn't really have that many guns.



Has as many guns as Doomguy did.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 2, 2010)

Intelligent Vs. This topic.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 2, 2010)

Logic vs. this topic.


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 2, 2010)

Kajet said:


> And I guess both of them are supposed to be space marines or something... Y'know before that was unimaginably overused cliche in FPS's



The Quake 1 guy, Ranger was supposed to be a Space Marine too. Same with Matthew Kane from Quake 4. All space marines.


----------



## HiveMindFury (Jan 2, 2010)

47 (Hitman series) vs The Prince (Prince of Persia Warrior Within)
Prince (POP Two Thrones) vs Dark Prince (same game)
Captain Gabriel Angelos (DOW) vs Master Chief


----------



## Korex (Jan 2, 2010)

I would pick Alex Mercer(Prototype) vs Cole Macgrath(Infamous)

on second thought 

Sephiroth vs Emperor Mateus


----------



## Attaman (Jan 2, 2010)

Korex said:


> I would pick Alex Mercer(Prototype) vs Cole Macgrath(Infamous)


  Alex Mercer, easily.  Considering he can violate several physics laws as well as regenerate from stupidly high amounts of damage.



			
				Korex said:
			
		

> Sephiroth vs Emperor Mateus


Does Sephiroth have Black Materia?  If so, it kinda renders this a MAD scenario.



Ty Vulpine said:


> It's like Star Wars I,





			
				George Lucas said:
			
		

> Okay.
> Personally ashamed of.


----------



## Korex (Jan 2, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Alex Mercer, easily.  Considering he can violate several physics laws as well as regenerate from stupidly high amounts of damage.
> 
> 
> Does Sephiroth have Black Materia?  If so, it kinda renders this a MAD scenario.



Yep he has. Sephiroth can summon a meteor with that and the emperor can use starfall without the black materia.


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Jan 3, 2010)

Captain Falcon (SSB: Brawl) vs Bang Shishigami (BlazBlue)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 3, 2010)

-Lo Wang (Shadow Warrior) vs. Tal'Set (Turok: Evolution)
-Mega Man vs. Samus Aran 
-Solid Snake vs. Sam Fisher (Splinter Cell)
-GFS Olympus (Metroid Prime 3) vs. Pillar of Autumn (Halo)
-Aparoids (Star Fox Assault) vs. Ing Horde (Metroid Prime 2)
-A Spiny vs. a Zoomer
-Dr. Eggman vs. Dr. Wily
-Armored Pirate Trooper vs. Covenant Elite (with Energy Sword and Plasma Rifle)


----------

